# 20g high in planning stages



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I'm currently planning a 20g planted "project" to feel this whole planted thing out. I maintain a 46g community tank as my main tank right now, but love looking at some of the creations many of you have come up with using live plants, and want to give it a go on a somewhat smaller scale to see how I enjoy this aspect of the hobby.

So, since I've never done a planted tank before, I'll be needing some help and advice throughout this whole thing, so before I even get started, let me thank you all for the help I hope you'll provide :-D 

While I haven't yet decided on exactly which plants I want to keep, I have started to accumulate the hardware I intend on using. Here's what I have so far:
Glass 20g high tank, (measures 24x12x18 (I think))
AquaClear 50 Hang on Back Filter
Visi-therm Stealth 100W heater
Refurbished Satellite 24" 1x65W PC fixture

I plan on using Eco-complete for the substrate.

For lighting, I'm thinking I'll use the dual-daylight 6700k/10000k 65W PC bulb.

I also intend on setting up a dual 2L bottle DIY CO2 system. My current plan is to run this through a glass diffuser which I have, however I'm considering running it directly into a small 80gph powerhead to help distribute it through the tank, and give me a little more flow/current in the tank. I don't want to run directly into the AC filter, to avoid having to hear the crunching of the bubbles, as I've heard that can be loud. I also picked up some of the sweetwater diffusers from a member here to have on hand just in case :mrgreen: 

I recently picked up a test kit for gH and kH, and tested out of my main tank. For readings I got 5 for gH and 6 for kH. 

For ferts and dosing, I'm really just getting into researching this. I believe what I found is that greg watson's the man for getting ferts, and I would need to get CSM+B, KH2PO4, and KNO3. I've also heard good things about the flourish line, so looking for advice in this arena please.

I intend on stocking with a pair of German Blue Rams, which I really want, and some other schooling fish, as well as snails and shrimp, and maybe an otto or two. This stocking is way up in the air right now too though, just like the plants.

So, I think I've hit on everything I've gotten through to date. Let me know what you think, where I can improve, what I should consider changing, etc etc etc. Consider me an empty tank ready to be planted. ound:


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

the one thing i would suggest for change is your filter to a canister filter. you can use the AC well enough, but you would need to ensure water levels are high enough so as the inflow water does not cause too much of your co2 to escape.

otherwise good luck!


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Ahh, good point, I meant to mention that. I am hoping to upgrade to an XP1 in the future, but it probably won't occur until after the tank is established. I will do my best to maintain minimal surface agitation until then - well, even then


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

No other comments/advice for me?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Neil, let me suggest some reading for you. After you read through these it should answer a lot of your general questions and you can go from there.
DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction
http://www.rexgrigg.com/http://www....m-plants/14684-new-tank-set-up-parts-1-a.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

I did pick up an XP1 to replace the hob, and started getting everything setup tonight.

What do ya think?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> What do ya think?


At the start, I wouldn't worry too much about creating a scape, but rather concentrating on growing plants well. But since you asked...I don't have a problem with the middle rock, but the two on either side, I don't care for. They need to be smaller. IMO, that would create a better sense of depth.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a bad idea, I'll see what I can find. Thanks!


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Rams and shrimp do not mix as a general rule. Unless you were planning on feeding the shrimp to your rams - even the adult shrim will be come a snack. I am sure there are people that have kept them successfully together, but probably not many.

Most other small schooling species (rasboras, tetras, etc.) will eat shrimp babies, but most leave the adults alone. It is rare that I see a baby shrimp in my heavily planted rasbora tank.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the note ihooklow. Wasn't really intending on trying to raise baby shrimp, I just like them and would like to have some in there. But, that seems like an expensive snack for the rams. so we'll have to see.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

instead of purchasing/looking for new stones, you can just smash them with a hammer to obtain the smaller stones as bert suggested. just make sure to wear some eye protection.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm gonna try that, these are pretty hefty stones though, and all I have is a standard hammer.


----------

